# hotspot shield connection problem



## usman74 (Jan 7, 2013)

hi everyone!
i am using internet in my office where some websites are blocked :uhoh:.......... like FB......:angry:
in my office proxy server is being used.
i download the portable hotspot shield to use FB. but i did not connected. During the time, when hotspot maintaining connection a msg has been written "waiting for the response from secure server."
plz told me any solution for this.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Please refer to the rules of these forums. We do not support you getting around your office security.

Thread closed.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

:nono:



usman74 said:


> hi everyone!
> i am using internet in my office where some websites are blocked :uhoh:.......... like FB......:angry:
> in my office proxy server is being used.
> i download the portable hotspot shield to use FB. but i did not connected. During the time, when hotspot maintaining connection a msg has been written "waiting for the response from secure server."
> plz told me any solution for this.


----------

